# Missing Dog Southend



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

heyyy everyone

so i dont no if anyone has been on here from the southend area about Tinks! she is a young staff that has gone missing.!!

here is the facebook page set up for her

https://www.facebook.com/groups/100194380126399/










Please guys keep a look out for her or if you see any selling posts online that fits her discription to let someone no

Thanks xxxx
__________________


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi just bumped that for you have you got her registered on the animal warden site and doglost ???? and alfies lost dogs cant think of any other atm maybe someone else may be able to give you some other ones really hope shes found soon xxx


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

ever expanding said:


> Hi just bumped that for you have you got her registered on the animal warden site and doglost ???? and alfies lost dogs cant think of any other atm maybe someone else may be able to give you some other ones really hope shes found soon xxx


heyy thaanks for your replies - tinks isnt my dog but not was on their fb today n asked if anyone had put anything on here. just thort incase someone saw something. 
ill ask them on there if she is with all of them im pretty sure she is with doglost.

Thanks 

xxx


----------

